# (( The Damascus Goat- Shami- in Kuwait ))



## kuwaiti-90

Damascus ( Shami ) goat is a strange-looking goats . For hundreds of years, it has been reared as a dual-purpose monster: milk and meat.

Damascus goat is a relatively rare breed from Syria and other Near Eastern countries. There are also a large number of people in the Arabian Gulf who have damascene goats and other goat breeds

Also known as Aleppo, Halab, Baladi, Damascene, Shami, or Shami goats, they are popular in camel goat competitions, especially the "Most Beautiful Goats" title in the Mazin Al Moez competition in Kuwait

About 50% of births in Damascus produce twins and children grow rapidly, thanks to the high quality of genetically modified breast milk. Goat milk in Damascus is particularly digestible and has become a popular choice for cheese producers in the region.




 
that is the female Shami goat 





 
that is the male Shami goat

_________________________________________________​I think some of you see these goats for the first time in the field of raising goats , and I hope I have provided you with some simple information about them.
Any question about the subject I am present to you


----------



## Southern by choice

Having the American Lamancha Breed we often hear, "why do you cut the ears off the goats?" Which we don't, they are born with tight gopher ears. Looking at the Damascus/Shami goat I have seen pictures of them having long ears, these goats pictured however do appear to have their ears cut off. Is there a reason why this is done?

Also, the mouth. Here it would be called "parrot mouth" a major defect and fault... yet this trait seems to be very pronounced in the animals presented. Is the more pronounced head desirable? I am amazed they can eat, and kids can nurse.
The udder seems more like sheep udders.

Very thankful for you to share these goats with us, very different from all we have here in the States.
I wonder what goat keepers think of the goats here. 

Edited to add... How do they drink water? 

This is fascinating!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

In the videos I have seen of Shami goats, they have a distinctive gait when they walk.  It is charming!


----------



## Mini Horses

Are they polled or just disbudded?  The general body & size, from these pics, make me think Nubian influence.   Don't appear to be heavy bodied.   For meat, I'm still a Boer, Kiko, type breeder.

Have to look these up out of curiosity.

Americans have been WAY behind other countries in goat meat & milk consumption for decades.  The lowly goat has been looked at with far more interest in past 15 yrs, with more consideration to their food chain contributions and natural foraging abilities on less desirable terrain & plants.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Southern by choice said:


> Having the American Lamancha Breed we often hear, "why do you cut the ears off the goats?" Which we don't, they are born with tight gopher ears. Looking at the Damascus/Shami goat I have seen pictures of them having long ears, these goats pictured however do appear to have their ears cut off. Is there a reason why this is done?
> 
> Also, the mouth. Here it would be called "parrot mouth" a major defect and fault... yet this trait seems to be very pronounced in the animals presented. Is the more pronounced head desirable? I am amazed they can eat, and kids can nurse.
> The udder seems more like sheep udders.
> 
> Very thankful for you to share these goats with us, very different from all we have here in the States.
> I wonder what goat keepers think of the goats here.
> 
> Edited to add... How do they drink water?
> 
> This is fascinating!



First, thank you for your comment and your nice visit . 
I do not find her a reason, the owner does not give me a convincing answer, but says the time to drink water in the winter is frozen ear and inflamed, or be an aesthetic sign at the time of the competition for the appearance of the head shape full .
.
As for the head and mouth shape, the more the head wraps and the appearance of the mouth, the greater the signs of beauty in them with the size of the body and tall neck.

  Because the shape you see now is a developer goat, but the basic shape is lighter than that.

As for the eating and drinking allocated to them arches curved half circle, so the process is easy for them .

Kids they are helped to drink milk from the udder, for no more than a week to ten days and then learn to drink milk alone. ( hard work) .
————————
Me too waiting for what goat keeper things about this goats ..?

Finally I’m sorry for any spelling mistakes in subject because my language is not strong enough


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> In the videos I have seen of Shami goats, they have a distinctive gait when they walk.  It is charming!


Yes correct But there is a show of Punjabi goats, which is the nicest of them,maybe same shape deferent breeds.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Mini Horses said:


> Are they polled or just disbudded?  The general body & size, from these pics, make me think Nubian influence.   Don't appear to be heavy bodied.   For meat, I'm still a Boer, Kiko, type breeder.
> 
> Have to look these up out of curiosity.
> 
> Americans have been WAY behind other countries in goat meat & milk consumption for decades.  The lowly goat has been looked at with far more interest in past 15 yrs, with more consideration to their food chain contributions and natural foraging abilities on less desirable terrain & plants.



I think goat is still a strong source of meat and milk, and we do not miss it and also use it to get young sheep drink her milk sometimes.
And there’s another breeds of goats I will show it next time


----------



## Mini Horses

Looking for info I found this a clear description of this animal & how it has evolved.

http://www.goatworld.com/breeds/shami.shtml

It seems this was a  relative breed used to establish Anglo Nubians.   And, the parrot mouth is not considered correct for  development.    Very interesting to view the various backgrounds of our goats in the World.    While I have Nubians and like them, my Saanens are probably my favorite dairy breed...overall.

When you look at pictures of goats kept in many countries, you can see that in America we seem to feel "all" animals need to be improved.    While some far less developed countries are not so concerned with culling for "just" improvement.  It is because each animal has a different worth -- often called survival!    There were some udders that we would consider obnoxious   -- but, they are not showing, just milking.   Much of the care and breeding goals differ from owners and from countries, often based on conditions and availability.   Interesting to see the results.

I'm going to go hug my girls!!!   

I especially liked one picture of a guy behind a goat, kneeling, with the left leg pulled back and tucked under his right arm, right hand on teat.  His left hand held a cup for milking into.   Now, my girls will stand well on the ground but certainly expect a bucket of feed!!  I need to show them THIS.....


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Mini Horses 
 Thanks for support my subject with this site .

Regarding the shape of the head, the breeder does not depend on the production of milk as a quantity, but depends on the shape of the head more to participate in competitions and production of this breed.

Some countries correctly aspire to develop meat production, through the development of breeds ,And the other breeders of them develop in an ambitious breed to win the International Contests Awards (only configurable and not how much flesh) as the current images in the previous explanation.

About the picture you can take anyone


----------



## Baymule

Very interesting. I always love to learn about animals in other countries. The Shami goat is a wonderful example of how it is adapted to the climate, terrain and available feed. Thank you so much for posting pictures and giving us the opportunity to see a breed of goat that we do not have here in the United States. 

And no need to apologize for your English, I think you are doing just fine.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Baymule
It is a pleasure to share the topics and take your opinion and take my opinion.
Knowing that we have some of the types of goats that you have and this year will be allocated to her competition in Kuwait.
We still import some goats from U.S.A, but only certain species (short goats).



Baymule said:


> And no need to apologize for your English, I think you are doing just fine


 
thank you  I respect that of you


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> And no need to apologize for your English, I think you are doing just fine.


And I bet not many (if any) of us speak Arabic at all let alone to the point a native speaker could understand what we want to say!


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Bruce 
Yes true, but there are some words whose meanings vary according to the wording of the sentence ...
And I hope you will understand me well so that no error occurs in the meaning written by me ..

I am very happy to receive you for my words and I am at your good ...


----------



## Baymule

We are just glad to have you here. It is fun and interesting to speak to people in other countries about their livestock. But no matter where we live, it all boils down to the same thing; we love our livestock, we care for them. For many of us, they feed us with their milk and meat. So we aren't so very different, are we.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Baymule said:


> We are just glad to have you here. It is fun and interesting to speak to people in other countries about their livestock. But no matter where we live, it all boils down to the same thing; we love our livestock, we care for them. For many of us, they feed us with their milk and meat. So we aren't so very different, are we.



The example says, "I'm a fan of people," and I'm glad I came in with you and enjoyed sharing with you topics and discussions .

Yes we are under the roof in the hobby and this is nice to share experiences and know other livestock from all over the world.

Baymule , I would like to thank you for this beautiful compliment and this indicates your good character and good self


----------

